# Thank you, Genny - toilet fizzies!



## Smee (Mar 16, 2013)

My thanks to Genny for providing me with yet another one of those "AHA!"
moments...toilet bombs!  
While the bombs set up, I went ahead and colored the scented 
left-over mix and put it in a bowl as an air freshener (hope you can see it):


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks pretty   Just make sure that you don't put a cover on that glass container, otherwise you may have a glass explosion.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 16, 2013)

Why do you do with them?


----------



## Smee (Mar 16, 2013)

Genny said:


> Looks pretty   Just make sure that you don't put a cover on that glass container, otherwise you may have a glass explosion.



Oh, good to know.  Thanks for the warning.  
No, no cover on it. Smells too good to cover!

Melstan, Genny sez to drop one in the commode, let it fizz out,
then swish with the toilet brush...Voila!  Clean!
They're made with citric acid (that I had to smuggle into the house past dh),
baking soda, and orange & lemon EO's.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 16, 2013)

Im going to make those. I hate cleaning the toilet.   Why did you have to sneak in citrus acid? I would think DH would support housecleaning products at least. !  .


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't wait to make these because then I can make the 10 year old take over this task, which will mean that he will be able to clean the kids' bath himself.


----------



## Smee (Mar 16, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Im going to make those. I hate cleaning the toilet.   Why did you have to sneak in citrus acid? I would think DH would support housecleaning products at least. !  .



I had to smuggle it past him like an addict hides her smokes.
He has no idea how bad I'm hooked...soap, lotion, now toilet bombs :mrgreen:


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 16, 2013)

Monday I need to call the local food coop and see how much they would charge if I ordered 5 pounds of citric acid from them.  I'd much rather get it through them then order online.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder how big they should be for the commode.  I have some crappy muffin tins that might work as molds because I'm not buying a fancy mold to make something that is going in the, um, well, um, youknowwhere.

I want to keep it simple for the boychild.  He does pretty well with explicit instructions.  

Drop one fizzie in the toilet.

Wipe down the sink with a damp wash cloth.  Toss the cloth in the laundry shoot

Wipe down the toilet and seat with a clorox wipe (not getting rid of these until my children stop peeing in places where pee doesn't belong).  Throw that wipe away!

Scrub toilet once fizzing is done.  Flush and rinse brush.

Seems like it is pretty do-able for a 10 year old.


----------



## Smee (Mar 16, 2013)

Muffin tin sized sounds about right to me


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 16, 2013)

Smee said:


> I had to smuggle it past him like an addict hides her smokes.
> He has no idea how bad I'm hooked...soap, lotion, now toilet bombs :mrgreen:



Now smee, is he going to notice the new air freshener? Won't he ask when he notices it's gone? Maybe it's time to come clean about your soaping habit, he might even be supportive! Soap Pun on purpose.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 17, 2013)

What's the recipe?


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 17, 2013)

From another thread ...


----------



## Smee (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Seifenblasen.  I have GOT to learn how to do that screen capture thing. :clap:


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 17, 2013)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## JennH (Mar 17, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I wonder how big they should be for the commode.  I have some crappy muffin tins that might work as molds because I'm not buying a fancy mold to make something that is going in the, um, well, um, .



I've made bath bombs using metal measuring cups. I thought they worked pretty well as molds. I have some with the 1\3 cup. That seems like it might be too big. Maybe a 1/4 cup?


----------



## Cindiq4u (Mar 17, 2013)

To Funny! I had some old left over Lemon EO bath bombs that I wanted to play with.
So this morning I placed the bath bombs in my pan of stuck on eggs and sausage AND 20 minutes later not one thing was sticking to the pan! No more scrubbing or dishwasher soap for me... YEAH for Bath Bombs!


----------

